#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Ben jij de man die ik zoek? ❣️

## DeLiefste94

Salamu alaikoem 
Via deze weg probeer ook ik mijn wederhelft te vinden. 

Wie ben ik?
Ik ben een Marokkaanse dame van 23y. Afgestudeerd en werkend. 
Lief, geduldig, trouw, en praktiserend.
Ik hou van gezellig en met vriendinnen/familie te zijn. Ik sport want ik eet graag 😋
Ik hou van humor, ik lach veel. 
Ik draag nog geen hoofddoek.

Mijn wederhelft is tussen de 27 en 35jaar. 
Iemand die ook lief geduldig en gelovig is. Je moet zeker kunnen lachen, lachen is echt een must 😁 Je bent lang vanaf 1m80? Verder werk je ook al en heb je je leven redelijk op een rijtje. Je drinkt en rookt niet. Liefst ben je ook nog nooit getrouwd geweest. Je bent modern maar houd toch vast aan de old-school normen en waarden. 

Uiterlijk is voor mij niet echt belangrijk, het is het innerlijk dat telt. Communicatie is iets heel belangrijk voor me, als je communicatief zwak bent denk ik niet dat het ooit iets kan worden tussen ons. 

Laat iets achter of zend me een Pm! 

Liefs

----------


## mohammedbenali

Upp zuster

----------


## Anoniem-1

> Salamu alaikoem 
> Via deze weg probeer ook ik mijn wederhelft te vinden. 
> 
> Wie ben ik?
> Ik ben een Marokkaanse dame van 23y. Afgestudeerd en werkend. 
> Lief, geduldig, trouw, en praktiserend.
> Ik hou van gezellig en met vriendinnen/familie te zijn. Ik sport want ik eet graag 😋
> Ik hou van humor, ik lach veel. 
> Ik draag nog geen hoofddoek.
> ...


Hee sallam alaikoem. Ik zie dat je een duidelijk signalement over jezelf hebt beschreven. Nou ik nog ☺️ Ik weet niet hoe ik een pb kan sturen maar dat zal ik wel leren. Ik hoor graag van ne groeten xx

----------

